# Rex Grigg none-delivery of item?



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of us have ordered items from Rex Grigg before. I communicated with Rex back on 7/2/2008 ago about a Clippard needle valve and he said he had it in stock. I sent him the payment via Paypal the following day. To date I haven't heard from Rex if he sent it already and obviously haven't received my item yet.

I know and understand that Rex Grigg is a respectable and admired member of the community so maybe I was hoping he's just on a long hiatus or having technical problems accessing his email. 

I did not want to go this far but try to understand I'm about this close to calling Paypal and asking for a refund. 

Has anyone had the same experience purchasing goods from Rex before or am I just having bad luck?

If anyone is close to Rex to the point that they can call him, can you please kindly remind him I am awaiting for his response.

Thank you fellow APC members,


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you tried pming or emailing him before bringing this public?


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

My experience with Rex has been that he can be up to 2 weeks late shipping stuff out.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi leolucido,

Rex has had some medical issues in the last few weeks. I know because I sent Rex an order on 6/18/08 and received it about July 3rd. I just checked the order update on his forum and it looks like several orders shipped around 7/11/08. Here is the link to his update. 
http://www.rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=164
I have ordered from Rex several times for CO2 equipment and ferts and have always received what was ordered, I just allow a little extra time =).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't start to worry about an item not being shipped until it's been a couple weeks. Then, email or pm and give a day or two for a response.


----------



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

mott said:


> Have you tried pming or emailing him before bringing this public?


I did, 3 times via email, once in his message board in his website and even Paypal. Now that I know he might be sick, I'll cut him some slack. I understand that Rex normally wouldn't just dissapear out of nowhere.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm surprised.
I have had great results with fast shipments from Rexx.
Did you remember to include ALL pertinent info?
As others have mentioned, there may be a personal issue we are unaware of.
Good Luck, I am sure he will deliver the goods.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I know that Rex's doctor fussed at him for working so many hours each week. His doctor put his foot down! Rex is doing the best that he can. He has helped many of us with our hobby. Please be patient or simply leave friendly reminders.

http://rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=164


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Since Rex rarely comes to this forum, I would think you would want to post this on plantedtank.net rather than here. It won't do you much good here if he never reads it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This is Rex's:
Contact - http://www.rexgrigg.com/contact.html
Forum - http://rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------

